# Poodles relaxing



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I took a few pics today and I can't resist sharing. I thought it would make for a fun thread to post your favorite pics of poodles relaxing.

The first 3 were taken today. The rest are older ones. The puppy one is of Betty Jo. As you can tell we all love to snuggle with our poodles.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Those are GREAT pics! I love them all but have to say, those first ones are a trip! I absolutely love how the one on the top of the couch is laying with her head on the other. Too precious! It is great to see poodles and their owners enjoying each other.. just as it should be!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

here is Levi, Suri's father.. he makes a career of relaxing


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Just a couple of different furkids of ours relaxing.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Just took this with my cell phone... sorry for the crappy quality and the "dead" squeaky toys in the background... Meau was chewing on a bone and Lucy decided she looked like a nice pillow!!


----------



## blackcurls (Dec 15, 2009)

Just adorable.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

adorable pictures everyone!!

*Trillium*, how is poor naked Sport doing?

Here's a pic of Matrix and Mitch from a few weeks ago:










my favourite of Mitch:









Silly Matrix (he was really sleeping):


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for starting this thread Trillium. All of these pictures are so darned adorable!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

tintlet said:


> here is Levi, Suri's father.. he makes a career of relaxing


Awww wow she looks just like him - the sweetest faces!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Just a couple of different furkids of ours relaxing.


I love the cut of your first dog and the color too. You have such pretty dogs.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Olie...you are too sweet. We love them a bunch, that is for sure!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Cute photos of piles of fluff!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

You all have such beautiful dogs.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My soul...does Teddy have his own little sofa? Lucky fellow. Too cute! And who says cats and dogs have to be mortal enemies? Looks like these two are pretty tight.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Here are some resting poos


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Marian said:


> You all have such beautiful dogs.


Luxury accomidations!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Marian said:


> You all have such beautiful dogs.


AWWWW I love the kitty and poo shot !!! So DARLING !!!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks! I love that they get along so well.



ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> My soul...does Teddy have his own little sofa? Lucky fellow. Too cute! And who says cats and dogs have to be mortal enemies? Looks like these two are pretty tight.


LOL - it's actually the _cat's_ sofa. He doesn't get to use it much these days.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I found the picture I was looking for earlier--it was on the other memory card.

Mickey and Teddy have relaxing down to a science.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh these are all some of the sweetest photos I'm really enjoying looking at them all they are all so sweet. I wish I could have looked at them earlier today but, I've been up to my eyeballs in cookie dough. (Christmas baking does it ever get finished??)

Sport is starting to heal nicely can't wait to take him to the vet tomorrow. I'm going to take the pics with me of when he was at his worst. He's currently having a big play with Betty Jo and Jenny so I guess he is feeling pretty good.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

That's so good to hear about Sport! I'm glad he's getting back to his old self... I still want to know what happened to him. Keep us updated after the vet, 'K??


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I'm relieved to know that Sport is showing some improvement. Looking forward to hearing what the vet has to say._


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll keep you all posted. I'm really hoping that it will be good news and he is fine.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Great thread and awesome pictures.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

This thread is great! Everyone's dogs looks so cute and happy. Levi is just gorgeous, btw!

I don't have my own poodle yet, but this is my favorite pic of a Poodle relaxing.

Ch. Da Maya's Hightide Splash


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Love everyone pictures !! Great thread 
I found some more photos..


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Aw, Tintlet, they all look so content.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I just snapped this one the other night... Meau used to have the spot on the footrest of Daddy's recliner all to herself... Now she has to SHARE!!!


----------



## chuck222 (Nov 30, 2009)

I was sitting in that small spot that is dog free  We were watching TV, or I was anyway. I don’t even remember them getting up there. I just noticed my spot got smaller


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

chuck222 said:


> I was sitting in that small spot that is dog free  We were watching TV, or I was anyway. I don’t even remember them getting up there. I just noticed my spot got smaller


Tht's adorable, they look so cozy!


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

I love these fun pictures.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucybug's getting soooooo BIG!! Here she is showing how big she can S-T-R-E-T-C-H when she's relaxing!!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Ahhhh, Lucy looks so soft and fluffy!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

chuck222 said:


> I was sitting in that small spot that is dog free  We were watching TV, or I was anyway. I don’t even remember them getting up there. I just noticed my spot got smaller



I can so relate. All three of my poodles regularly move onto the couch with me. 

Plum crazy you have the cutest pictures. I just want to hug Lucy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Lucybug's getting soooooo BIG!! Here she is showing how big she can S-T-R-E-T-C-H when she's relaxing!!!


Luuccyy....Grandma is wanting to scratch that cute tummy!!!! Such cute photos Barb, but seriously, could you get a bad one of Miss Photogenic?


----------



## bunni (Dec 20, 2009)

I just love all these pictures. I'd love to have a standard (Mine are all little.)


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

bunni said:


> I just love all these pictures. I'd love to have a standard (Mine are all little.)


Little poodles relax, too, don't they??? Let's see some pictures!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Aaaawe- just today I was thinking of posting a "request" for a Lucy-cutie photo !!!! 

SHE IS ADORABLE !!!!!!! :humble:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> I just snapped this one the other night... Meau used to have the spot on the footrest of Daddy's recliner all to herself... Now she has to SHARE!!!


I am so happy that Lucy is loved by David nearly as much as by you!! He is awesome with the dogs, and that is a real treat for a breeder to know. Katie considers her a sister. She is one lucky little girl!!!


----------



## bunni (Dec 20, 2009)

I put a few pictures in an album of them. I'm still finding my way around here but I'll see if I can upload here.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Bunni...that is quite a pack of Poo you have there. Pretty obvious they love their Dad (unless he is the guy with the goody stash at his desk).


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Aaaawe- just today I was thinking of posting a "request" for a Lucy-cutie photo !!!!
> 
> SHE IS ADORABLE !!!!!!! :humble:


Thanks, Wish!! We love her so much - She is so smart, and so confident... her good looks are just the "cherry on top"! 

Thanks for the note, Cherie!! I don't think a day goes by where Vid doesn't want to tell me something cute/funny/exciting/interesting about Lucybug - he loves her so much!


----------



## bunni (Dec 20, 2009)

They adore their dad. He keeps all kinds of contraband in his desk there and never makes them do anything to get it.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

haha they look enthralled with whatever he has!! haha


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Thanks, Wish!! We love her so much - She is so smart, and so confident... her good looks are just the "cherry on top"!
> 
> Thanks for the note, Cherie!! I don't think a day goes by where Vid doesn't want to tell me something cute/funny/exciting/interesting about Lucybug - he loves her so much!


Oh I know SugarPlum : ))) !!!! That is why I kind of have her as one of my favs (shhhhhhhhh... LOL )- one can see a LOT from a photo about dog's personality and intelligence is just seeping from her eyes !!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

i love your pics!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Bunni...that is quite a pack of Poo you have there. Pretty obvious they love their Dad (unless he is the guy with the goody stash at his desk).


I love the way the cats are in on the action too. LOL!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

My cat apparently makes a comfy bed.


----------



## bunni (Dec 20, 2009)

That is so cute. I love to see dog and cat friends.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

tintlet said:


> here is Levi, Suri's father.. he makes a career of relaxing


_Beautiful spoo!!!_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

bunni said:


> I put a few pictures in an album of them. I'm still finding my way around here but I'll see if I can upload here.


_A house full of poos and kitties! Ahhhhhhhhhh! _


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Marian said:


> My cat apparently makes a comfy bed.


:rofl: ound:


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I love those cat and dog shots. They are absolutely adorable


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Marian said:


> My cat apparently makes a comfy bed.


This is AWESOME!!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Paris while being brushed out:








(this was when she was growing out in preparation for the national grooming competition, hence the fuzzy face and everything! lol)


at home she likes to lay behind my computer chair, but managed to squish into the corner somehow:










and snoozing at a friends house


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I can't believe how white Paris looks in that first pic! She is always gorgeous.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> I can't believe how white Paris looks in that first pic! She is always gorgeous.


I had to keep her coat as clean as possible cos she had soooo much coat and the moment it started getting dirty the knots just grew overnight! And hence she got bathed a lot and brushed a lot.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments about my picture. I submitted it on LOLCATS here. The comments about getting him fixed were surprising--not because he doesn't ever hump the cat, but because he really was just relaxing on him this time. LOL


----------

